# how is biz in the catering world?



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

This board seems very quiet, no posts for almost 2 weeks!

How are things around the globe and around the US in particular in the catering world?

We have had one corporate party cancelled last week "due to the war" but others seem to be proceeding with plans.

Cann't say we are super busy, but steady with a variety of events from weddings, to 40th surprise birthday, to vegan box lunch for 500, etc etc. We have bookings through September at this point and even have the possibility of some catering in the UK which will be fun.

How are things for others out there, has the war and the economy put things on hold again or are we rocking and rolling?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Staying busy....35 last Sat, same this Sat. bunch of biggies in Sept, nothing for May which is interesting....Got other shtuff going with the market so there is no moss growing here.


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

It seems in my area of the state there are few caterers so I have been offering my services to my bakery clientel. I am doing a couple of functions 1 college formal and a picnic wedding. Building my business is sloooow going but it is going forward.


----------

